# cyberoam



## Gnuhere123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dear all,

Can someone help me?

I have cyberoam cr50ing firewall & im using

Port A Lan Static IP 192.168.2.250/255.255.255.0
Port B WAN PPPoE connection (ISP)
Port E Lan Static IP 192.168.20.250/255.255.255.0
Port F Lan Static IP 192.168.21.250/255.255.255.0

I want to block only internet access on PORT E and PORT F any my internet Port is PORT B

i only want to block internet service on Port E & Port F only , because from Port A 192.168.2.250/255.255.255.0 we are using a printer which in in network on Port E & Port F .

I can connect to printer from Port A network.
But I don't want Internet service in PORT E & PORT F but i want printer access from PORT E & PORT F to PORT A network.

If any one of you can help me to solve this problem so will be thank full. Our company IT engineer has just resign and we are facing this problem & we don't want PORT E or PORT F network computer to connect to Internet .

Best regards,

Gnu


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

All you have to do is enter a rule in the firewall to stop traffic from ports E & F out interface B. It should be very easy to do this in the firewall rules... (and of course block Wan traffic from B to E &F).

However I don't understand why you have done it this way. Surely it would be easier to just move the printer to LAN A which I assume is where your PC's and hosts are.

Screechy


----------

